# 50% Of This Country Will Be Infected.



## fmdog44 (Mar 12, 2020)

On Thursday night 03/12/20 a doctor on CBS Late Show said one half of this country will be infected with the virus.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, it probably will happen. I don't know why this surprises anyone.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 13, 2020)

I've heard that a third of the country will be infected, with half the worst-case scenario.  It's important to realize that this third to half includes the full continuum scale of infection, ranging from those who don't even know they're infected to those who just feel slightly off to those who are really sick.  People can vary greatly in their responses to such an infection, dependent upon a variety of factors...


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2020)

See my post called "What If"

guess you can't. It's been deleted by SF. Truth hurts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

There is no way I believe that bs!!  The doctor must've been wrong!  I refuse to live in that kind of fear...


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> On Thursday night 03/12/20 a doctor on CBS Late Show said one half of this country will be infected with the virus.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

Even if that number isn't inflated, that includes people who are "carriers" and never have any symptoms, people who have mild symptoms, etc.   Not everyone will have a severe illness and die.


----------



## Old Dummy (Mar 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> There is no way I believe that bs!!  The doctor must've been wrong!  I refuse to live in that kind of fear...



There is no shortage of quacks out there looking to get famous -- not to mention the credibility of the venue.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe eventually. Certainly not today or tomorrow. I just heard a stupid news anchor say "480,000 may die,  but I don't want to cause a panic." Idiot.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

I believe it could happen if we don't get testing done on everyone immediately so we can know who is infected and take steps to prevent others from getting sick as well. Otherwise we could be in freefall. This country is HUGE!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Remember, the vast majority of those who "get infected" will only suffer mild symptoms, or no symptoms at all.  It's mainly of concern only to the elderly. Of course, that's still millions of people.  But I find it entirely plausible that 50% of the country could have some degree of infection from the virus, probably in many cases without even knowing it.


----------

